# Local Fish Store (LFS) Articles



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

If you have a favorite LFS, please prepare a short write-up on it and upload it to the appropriate place in the Articles section. This will allow others in your neck of the woods to patronize them as well. We need to reward our good mom-and-pops out there!

Thank you.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Reminder...we have very few LFS Reviews so far. If you have a few minutes, put together a short write up and upload it into the Articles section.

Thanks!


----------

